# [EVDL] 115V plug handling 230V AC?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All the Chinese chargers I have seen have come equipped with regular 
120vac plugs. It probably doesn't make any difference, but I have 
adopted the 240vac 20amp NEMA plug as my standard. One hot probe 
perpendicular to the other. There is a similar but not compatible 
120vac plug. I believe both of those plugs have a higher current 
rating than the "regular" plug with parallel probes. I've removed 
all the 120vac plugs from my chargers and installed the ones described 
above. Since I have a 120vac adapter on my car's inlet, I can and do 
run 120vac through those plugs also.

Power comes into the car through a hefty, probably 50 amp, connector. 
Then through the BMS relay. Then branches into three of the 20 amp 
receptacles. And on to the charger(s). With 12ga wire, I probably 
should limit my current draw to ~20 ac amps though. I've run as many 
as four chargers with a total power of about 7500 watts; that should be 
about 30 amps @ 240vac. Right now, I can run three chargers with total 
power of about 5000 watts. 

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 77 days 7 hours 47 minutes

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

PLEASE!!! do not use the 5-15 and 5-16 plugs on 240VAC. While it may work
fine in a "rigged" application, please do not let the public see this.
Many in a crowd will not know the difference but it only takes one
electrician or engineer in a crowd to mention the transgression. Then it
gives us all a bad name as a bunch of crackpots. While I do make shortcuts
on occasion for testing, I cannot in good conscience show that to the
public as a representation of "where EV's are going".

PLEASE!!! pay the few extra beans for the proper plug and receptacles. If
you must use the 5-15 or 5-20, then just be happy with 120VAC. And
besides, if you ever come across a place with legitimate 240 V outlets
they won't have 5-15 or 5-20 receptacles on them anyway.

Mike




> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > All the Chinese chargers I have seen have come equipped with regular
> > 120vac plugs. It probably doesn't make any difference, but I have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Also, _someone_ will plug in a 120V device into the receptacle, 
because it will fit, guaranteed. (Ask me how I know.)

As Mike says, get the right connectors.

Once you change the connectors over to 240VAC, then you can make an 
adapter pigtail to allow you to plug your charger into ordinary 
120VAC outlets. This "step down" type adapter, while not 100% up to 
code, is _much_ less of a hazard than wiring up a standard 120V 
receptacle for 240V.

Bill D.


At 12:19 PM 6/5/2012, you wrote:
>PLEASE!!! do not use the 5-15 and 5-16 plugs on 240VAC. While it may work
>fine in a "rigged" application, please do not let the public see this.
> Many in a crowd will not know the difference but it only takes one
>electrician or engineer in a crowd to mention the transgression. Then it
>gives us all a bad name as a bunch of crackpots. While I do make shortcuts
>on occasion for testing, I cannot in good conscience show that to the
>public as a representation of "where EV's are going".
>
>PLEASE!!! pay the few extra beans for the proper plug and receptacles. If
>you must use the 5-15 or 5-20, then just be happy with 120VAC. And
>besides, if you ever come across a place with legitimate 240 V outlets
>they won't have 5-15 or 5-20 receptacles on them anyway.
>
>Mike
>
>
>


> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > All the Chinese chargers I have seen have come equipped with regular
> > > 120vac plugs. It probably doesn't make any difference, but I have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben Jarrett <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks. I need to start usig the proper names. Thanks for the clarity.

-ben



> Robert MacDowell wrote:
> 
> > On Tue, Jun 5, 2012 at 9:30 AM, Ben Jarrett <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben Jarrett wrote:
> >> I have an Elcon 2000 charger. Up until now, I've been charging
> >> with 115V. It puts about 7amps at 170V into my LiFePO4 pack. I
> >> haven't checked how much it draws on the 115V. I'm guessing around
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Ben,

I faced the same question around the same charger. My Elcon 2000+ came with
a 110V / 15A plug. My thought process was as follows: 

I wanted to charge at 110V at work and 220V at home.
I didn't want a cord with a standard connector on one end and a 220V plug on
the other end that could be used to blow up equipment.
I also wanted all connectors to be safe when the plug was in the wall, but
not in the car.
I knew the Elcon charger could be drawing 15A+ on 110V and 10A on 220V and
wanted to be well within specifications in all cases.

I chose a twistlock receptacle for the car that was rated for 250V and 30A.
I then made extension cords for twistlock to 110V/20A and twistlock to
220V/30A. I used a Leviton 2625F receptacle. That is an NEMA L6-30P
socket. It is a flanged inlet locking receptacle. It happened to fit
exactly in the fuel filler hole on my Honda.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Ben Jarrett
> Sent: Tuesday, June 05, 2012 10:30 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] 115V plug handling 230V AC?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an Elcon 2000 charger. Up until now, I've been charging with 115V.
It
> puts about 7amps at 170V into my LiFePO4 pack. I haven't checked how
> much it draws on the 115V. I'm guessing around 11-12 amps.
> 
> I'd like to start charging with 230V. The connector on the charger looks
like it
> can handle it...
> until I get to the first plug with is a 115V computer power supply-ish
looking
> connector.
> Can I just make an adapter with a 115V plug on one side and 230V plug on
the
> other side?
> I'm sure this stuff has come up before, but I thought I'd check for the
latest
> info.
> 
> thanks,
> -ben
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I probably won't use my original fuel fill since it's in the back of my jeep and I want
a plug up front. 


How come you didn't use something like a NEMA 14-50? I guess there's no use using the ground?

So for the 120V plug, you use hot/neutral/ground and for 220V you use hot/hot/neutral going
into the Elcon?

thanks,
-ben




> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> 
> > Hi Ben,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Ben,

Two reasons I didn't use something like a NEMA 14-50. 
First, my impression is that they are very difficult to insert and remove.
I think back on wrestling with range connections. I am inserting and
removing the cable twice per day and wanted something easier to insert and
remove. I think twistlock connectors work pretty well for that.
Second, my 110V and my 220V wiring are both 3 wire cables. My 110V is hot,
neutral and ground, of course. My 220V wiring is hot, hot, ground. My
intention when originally installing the circuit was for a 220V welder. It
doesn't have a neutral so I can't run split 110V circuits.

My Elcon charger is connected to the hot, hot/neutral, ground lines. I also
have the ground from the house connected to chassis ground for safety
purposes. If the car is plugged in, it is grounded.

The 220V pigtail has a NEMA 6-30 plug and matching receptacle in the garage.
This should inform those in the know that the wiring is hot, hot, ground
instead of hot, neutral, ground.

I hope this makes sense. This is definitely an area you want to think
through carefully and do right!

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Ben Jarrett
> Sent: Wednesday, June 06, 2012 5:41 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] 115V plug handling 230V AC?
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't use my original fuel fill since it's in the back of my
jeep and I
> want a plug up front.
> 
> 
> How come you didn't use something like a NEMA 14-50? I guess there's no
> use using the ground?
> 
> So for the 120V plug, you use hot/neutral/ground and for 220V you use
> hot/hot/neutral going into the Elcon?
> 
> thanks,
> -ben
> 
> 
>


> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> >
> > > Hi Ben,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>>Two reasons I didn't use something like a NEMA 14-50.
First, my impression is that they are very difficult to insert and remove.<<


I use this one from amazon, it has a handle on it. makes it a lot
easier to plug/unplug:

http://www.amazon.com/Camco-55255-PowerGrip-Replacement-Plug/dp/B000PGVZ30/



On Wed, Jun 6, 2012 at 7:51 PM, Mike Nickerson <[email protected]> wr=
ote:
> Hi Ben,
>
> Two reasons I didn't use something like a NEMA 14-50.
> First, my impression is that they are very difficult to insert and remove.
> I think back on wrestling with range connections. I am inserting and
> removing the cable twice per day and wanted something easier to insert and
> remove. I think twistlock connectors work pretty well for that.
> Second, my 110V and my 220V wiring are both 3 wire cables. My 110V is =
hot,
> neutral and ground, of course. My 220V wiring is hot, hot, ground. =
My
> intention when originally installing the circuit was for a 220V welder. =
It
> doesn't have a neutral so I can't run split 110V circuits.
>
> My Elcon charger is connected to the hot, hot/neutral, ground lines. I=
also
> have the ground from the house connected to chassis ground for safety
> purposes. If the car is plugged in, it is grounded.
>
> The 220V pigtail has a NEMA 6-30 plug and matching receptacle in the gara=
ge.
> This should inform those in the know that the wiring is hot, hot, ground
> instead of hot, neutral, ground.
>
> I hope this makes sense. This is definitely an area you want to think
> through carefully and do right!
>
> Mike
>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
>> Behalf Of Ben Jarrett
>> Sent: Wednesday, June 06, 2012 5:41 AM
>> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] 115V plug handling 230V AC?
>>
>>
>>
>> I probably won't use my original fuel fill since it's in the back of my
> jeep and I
>> want a plug up front.
>>
>>
>> How come you didn't use something like a NEMA 14-50? I guess there's =
no
>> use using the ground?
>>
>> So for the 120V plug, you use hot/neutral/ground and for 220V you use
>> hot/hot/neutral going into the Elcon?
>>
>> thanks,
>> -ben
>>
>>
>>


> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> >>
> >> > Hi Ben,
> >> >
> ...


----------

